
Apply HN: Baasil.io – Open Source as a Service - jondubois
Baasil.io (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;baasil.io) is currently just a pub&#x2F;sub service but we are working to turn it into a full-blown Backend as a Service.<p>Our broader mission is to help make open source projects available &#x27;as a service&#x27; and we want open source founders and maintainers to benefit!<p>Baasil.io itself will be similar to Firebase except you can swap out the database layer (you can self host your database or use a third-party db as a service).
It will be fully database agnostic.<p>Our founders are long-time open source contributors and creators of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;socketcluster&#x2F;socketcluster and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mattkrick&#x2F;meatier<p>We are part of a broader loosely-coupled collaborative of 10+ popular open source founders who are working to create a new generation of tools and compatible services for building
and running the next generation of web applications.<p>Our open source collab runs open source projects with an aggregate of 10K+ GitHub stars affecting all levels of the application stack ranging from Graph databases, deployment utilities, realtime data transport layer, frameworks and even react-based drag-and-drop UI builders.<p>We want to turn open source repos into compatible services (both compatible with the self-hosted open source versions and with other services).<p>Some projects maintained by our broader collaborative:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;socketcluster.io, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;mattkrick&#x2F;meatier, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dgraph.io&#x2F;, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ipselon&#x2F;structor, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.azk.io&#x2F;<p>We are always looking for new trending indie open source founders to join our collab and work with us.
======
buss
I don't think I understand what you're pitching. Can you explain it better?
Only your first three sentences described what you're trying to build, and
just in vague terms.

------
elamadej
How would it work, exactly? What would be the use-case of an "open source
product X" using Baasil? Thanks!

------
exolymph
Do you have a prospective business model in mind?

